

Klingon for English speakers in Duolingo - Jarlakxen
https://en.duolingo.com/course/tlh/en/Learn-Klingon-Online

======
johladam
As a Star Trek fan, I think it would be funny if they were able to pull this
off. However, as a Duolingo user, the resources could definitely be better
used elsewhere, particularly on a Japanese for English or Mandarin for English
course.

~~~
wodenokoto
It's user made, so it's not really more of a waste of duo lingo resources than
an Klingon article is a waste of Wikipedia ressources.

